# My Tom Garner puppy!



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I know some of you have seen him on FB but not all so I thought I'd post some pics here of him! He is 13 weeks old and will be in his first ADBA show next month. I didn't purchase him directly from Tom himself but from a private breeder in Illinois who own's three dogs from Tom's yard. I'll post up his ped too! The last pic is of my blue bitch Bella with evil kitty in the background LOL! Enjoy!
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=467694


----------



## Gonz2288

I love both of your dogs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Thank you!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

You already know I love him  see you both soon!


----------



## EckoMac

I am sooooooo jelly.

He is the handsomest of handsome.

Of course Bella is a beauty.

Can't wait to see how it grows and what you do with him.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwwwwww!!!! Great pics!!!!!


----------



## surfer

thats a father x daughter breeding 

some of the dogs are west coast dogs thru tom's spikle dog,

if you'll trace those dogs back bmw, rancherita they were putting out world class athletes. 

i cant say about the dogs that are right on top, but once you get to the gr. parents,

there were no slouches in that dogs pedigree,

and on top of that,

he looks good too


----------



## Princesspaola21

Such a pretty pup!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

girlllll you loosing it. I love your pups, but you need to come around more often shiiiit lol http://www.gopitbull.com/vip-general-discussion/67362-my-new-tg-pup.html


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

He is such an awesome lil guy! And OMG! So many of us with new additions!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nice little bulldog!!!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Stunning dog!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

::::COACH:::: said:


> You already know I love him  see you both soon!


Can't wait to meet you!



EckoMac said:


> I am sooooooo jelly.
> 
> He is the handsomest of handsome.
> 
> Of course Bella is a beauty.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it grows and what you do with him.


Aw...don't be jealous! Apparently others are to which is why I have many views with very few comments LOL! Eh, whatever :roll:



kg420 said:


> Awwwwwww!!!! Great pics!!!!!


 Thanks Krystal! 



surfer said:


> thats a father x daughter breeding
> 
> some of the dogs are west coast dogs thru tom's spikle dog,
> 
> if you'll trace those dogs back bmw, rancherita they were putting out world class athletes.
> 
> i cant say about the dogs that are right on top, but once you get to the gr. parents,
> 
> there were no slouches in that dogs pedigree,
> 
> and on top of that,
> 
> he looks good too


That's my thought to Surfer....some of the greatest [] dogs run through his ped! Thanks man 



Princesspaola21 said:


> Such a pretty pup!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you much! 



ames said:


> girlllll you loosing it. I love your pups, but you need to come around more often shiiiit lol http://www.gopitbull.com/vip-general-discussion/67362-my-new-tg-pup.html


 Losing it you say? Shiiit, I've done lost it along time ago! That's what head trauma does to you after so many whacks on the head! :hammer:



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> He is such an awesome lil guy! And OMG! So many of us with new additions!


 I know right! Thanks Lauren!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Nice little bulldog!!!!


 Thanks JTP! Appreciate it!



RedNoseAPBT said:


> Stunning dog!


 Thank you


----------



## Nick_C.

Im new to the breeding scene nd ive even heard of this guy. The dog is awesome, hella pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

really new! he is a big name dogman. been breeding APBT for a LONG time


----------



## jttar

Great looking pup Blue_Nose_Bella! I just love his face and what a great body shape. Have you given him a name yet?

Joe


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Bred real nice..cute as hell...and hope to see him on the show scene.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Nick_C. said:


> Im new to the breeding scene nd ive even heard of this guy. The dog is awesome, hella pretty!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why thank you....I think....What is making you get into breeding? I hope your educating yourself before you jump on in.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> really new! he is a big name dogman. been breeding APBT for a LONG time


 :thumbsup:



jttar said:


> Great looking pup Blue_Nose_Bella! I just love his face and what a great body shape. Have you given him a name yet?
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Joe! Yes, his name is Tuuwa. 



mccoypitbulls said:


> Bred real nice..cute as hell...and hope to see him on the show scene.


 We are heading to our first show in August! Are you planning on heading out my way to hit up some of the New England shows? Would love to meet you! New England APBT club has our first sanctioned show in August and then the Massachusetts APBT club is hosting there first in September! I can't wait!


----------



## Darkevs

now that is one nice pup.

good luck with him at the shows!

Hugz to Tuuwa!


----------



## ~StangChick~

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Ill probably join the crew id we get out there..i want a t shirt w joe on there..he he..such a handsome devil. i hope to be there..time n loot will determine..fingers crossed..i really wanna go.


----------



## Nick_C.

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Why thank you....I think....What is making you get into breeding? I hope your educating yourself before you jump on in.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Joe! Yes, his name is Tuuwa.
> 
> We are heading to our first show in August! Are you planning on heading out my way to hit up some of the New England shows? Would love to meet you! New England APBT club has our first sanctioned show in August and then the Massachusetts APBT club is hosting there first in September! I can't wait!


Im not breeding right now im definitely educating myself first. Im goin to my first show on the 20th. Breeding wont come until years from now right now im jist tryna get into the event scene and learn all i can

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Oh what a beautiful pup  congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree

Such a cute little thing! You girl is stunning too!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Darkevs said:


> now that is one nice pup.
> 
> good luck with him at the shows!
> 
> Hugz to Tuuwa!


Thank you! Can't wait for him to make his debut! 



~StangChick~ said:


> He is gorgeous!!


Thank you much! 



mccoypitbulls said:


> Ill probably join the crew id we get out there..i want a t shirt w joe on there..he he..such a handsome devil. i hope to be there..time n loot will determine..fingers crossed..i really wanna go.


 Well, I hope to see you! I have about 4 Joe t-shirts and a hoodie! Had the pleasure of spending 6 days with Aneta, the dogs, and her family in Michigan. When will you know if you will be coming? Keep me posted 



Nick_C. said:


> Im not breeding right now im definitely educating myself first. Im goin to my first show on the 20th. Breeding wont come until years from now right now im jist tryna get into the event scene and learn all i can
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Glad your educating yourself!



Cain's Mom said:


> Oh what a beautiful pup  congrats!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you!



Bree said:


> Such a cute little thing! You girl is stunning too!


Thanks!


----------



## Darkevs

you have an eye for nicely balanced dogs.

your Bella is a beauty too.

I would love to see more photos of both your dogs. please.


----------



## surfer

bella, have you met brutus yet?

he's from up ya'lls way and he got an inside track on that stuff,

but just make sure you go back at least 2-3 generations and verify it, 

which he could probly do.

are you going to tom's cook out in a couple weeks?

i think its pretty much open invatation, to the crowd that un that stuff

i \'m pretty sure i'm goin, even tho i dont run but a VERY small amount of it,

and thats only in one dog, but he's a helluva dog,

more people than i care for know about him, 'waldo'

he's all bulldog. but he does have about and 1/8 of chinaman in him.

but when he brings them together stuff is coming apart


----------



## KingPup

Nice looking pup! And Bella is just an A+!


----------



## Zagari

I totally loved all over that pup in MI! He's adorable and I'm glad to see him again.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Darkevs said:


> you have an eye for nicely balanced dogs.
> 
> your Bella is a beauty too.
> 
> I would love to see more photos of both your dogs. please.


Why thank you! I'll see what I can do about more pics ;-)



surfer said:


> bella, have you met brutus yet?
> 
> he's from up ya'lls way and he got an inside track on that stuff,
> 
> but just make sure you go back at least 2-3 generations and verify it,
> 
> which he could probly do.
> 
> are you going to tom's cook out in a couple weeks?
> 
> i think its pretty much open invatation, to the crowd that un that stuff
> 
> i \'m pretty sure i'm goin, even tho i dont run but a VERY small amount of it,
> 
> and thats only in one dog, but he's a helluva dog,
> 
> more people than i care for know about him, 'waldo'
> 
> he's all bulldog. but he does have about and 1/8 of chinaman in him.
> 
> but when he brings them together stuff is coming apart


No Surfer.....I don't know Brutus. But a friend of mine a couple cities over from me has a Garner bitch whose sire is Bobby Peru (1st gen) whose sire is El ***** (2nd gen). He was the one who hooked me up with my pup 



KingPup said:


> Nice looking pup! And Bella is just an A+!


Thank you Kingpup! 



Zagari said:


> I totally loved all over that pup in MI! He's adorable and I'm glad to see him again.


Okay, spill the beans! Who are you and what is your real name! I don't remember meeting a Zagari up:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Handsome, great looking boy! Love the pic in front of the baby pool 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

you should be proud of him then, if he's got the true breeding,

i remember el *****, i know where he finished out his days,

he went out like a champ doing what he loved to do.

there is some good blood runnin thru your dogs veins,

hope your smart enuf to appreciate what it took to get your puppy on the ground,

and respect that blood, and take take of that blood,

and keep up with where it goes[breeding]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Handsome, great looking boy! Love the pic in front of the baby pool
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 



surfer said:


> you should be proud of him then, if he's got the true breeding,
> 
> i remember el *****, i know where he finished out his days,
> 
> he went out like a champ doing what he loved to do.
> 
> there is some good blood runnin thru your dogs veins,
> 
> hope your smart enuf to appreciate what it took to get your puppy on the ground,
> 
> and respect that blood, and take take of that blood,
> 
> and keep up with where it goes[breeding]


I am very proud of what I own and have always respected the breed for what they are...... ATHLETES! I have always appreciated the breed and respect their history. With that being said....I already have had a few inquiries on breeding him. Only one I am taking serious as he will be bred to the Bobby Peru bitch in the future (When he is 2+) and hopefully an ADBA GR Champion by then . The dude who owns the Bobby Peru bitch is a good friend of mine so we aren't going anywhere. My pup is not even 4 months old yet so we have a ways to go before I cross that bridge LOL!


----------



## surfer

i hope you do take care of what you have,
and dont listen to the hype, 
you dont have to breed your dog if you dont want to, he's your dog dont let any one tell you any different.

but i can tell by thoese pictures that come up when you post,

that dog is perfect, 
dude, let me tell you something, i do not care what type of an event it is show, wt pull, or wall climbing i want my dog to look just like yours.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

surfer said:


> i hope you do take care of what you have,
> and dont listen to the hype,
> you dont have to breed your dog if you dont want to, he's your dog dont let any one tell you any different.
> 
> but i can tell by thoese pictures that come up when you post,
> 
> that dog is perfect,
> dude, let me tell you something, i do not care what type of an event it is show, wt pull, or wall climbing i want my dog to look just like yours.


Oh believe me! I'm a strong, hard headed, independent woman who takes no shit from anyone. Ain't nobody going to tell me what, how, or when to do anything  And thanks man, I appreciate all the kind words and advice


----------



## dixieland

What a good looking pup!I'm glad you decided to get a apbt pup.Weren't you thinking about another breed there for a minute?


----------



## Zagari

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Okay, spill the beans! Who are you and what is your real name! I don't remember meeting a Zagari up:


I'm Amber.  we were parked in front of you the first day. Had the chocolate pup and the yorkie mutt.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Zagari said:


> I'm Amber.  we were parked in front of you the first day. Had the chocolate pup and the yorkie mutt.


OH YES!!! I totally remember you now! You were with your mom and sister? Nice to see you in GP


----------



## mccoypitbulls

We get some update pics on this lil jewel?
can we? hun? huh?


----------



## surfer

i was at tom's ALL DAY yesterday for the first annual pig pickin,
good turn out, lot of people, met some new friends, but they knew 
who i was already, 

we'll definitely br goig to the next one.
what i did notice tho, was some 'kennel blindness'
but not that many knew who i was and what i run,

so when it came to anything other than their line of dogs,
it wasnt any good.
i didnt say anything, just let them have their fun,
on the way home my partner asked why i didnt say anything when i knew better?

told him, now we gottem right where we want them.
think so highly of their stuff, that it cant be beat.

now, when we whoop them, how good does that make us????????????

oh yea, forgot, bob stevens sat next to me for a couple hrs yesterday,
i listened to him talk about those hammonds dogs,

got his 2 books 'dogs of velvet and steel' and
'pit bulldogs: a manual for owners.


----------



## Firehazard

;-) mums the word...


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Sounds like they have good time.nobody wants to sit n listen to bragin but sounds like you ll enjoy it.


----------



## Zagari

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> OH YES!!! I totally remember you now! You were with your mom and sister? Nice to see you in GP


Technically my aunt and cousin but yeah.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I used to be a groomer and here is what we did with difficult dogs. But you can try the "at home" way first...First off, give him a bath and have him tied up while in the tub. You can have someone pour water over him or massage his head while the other person clips the nails. Hold his paw so that the pads face up. Have your back towards his face and do it that way while the other person pours the water or massages his face. You need to have him tied, not just someone holding him. You will be looking at the claws from underneath and you can see where the nail bed starts. Clip right before the nail bed. He probably had his nails clipped too short once and so now he is freaked.  
He is is one of those dogs that likes to pull his foot away from you. Hold his foot till he stops trying to pull it. You can't let him get his foot away. He's got to learn that it's gonna happen. I have had so many grouchy nippy dogs and some were just awful...try that and let me know how it works! The bath helps distract him rather than just randomly trying to clip his nails...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

mccoypitbulls said:


> We get some update pics on this lil jewel?
> can we? hun? huh?


I'll post some soon. Maybe on Monday  Getting ready to head out to our first ADBA show today! Very excited! 



surfer said:


> i was at tom's ALL DAY yesterday for the first annual pig pickin,
> good turn out, lot of people, met some new friends, but they knew
> who i was already,
> 
> we'll definitely br goig to the next one.
> what i did notice tho, was some 'kennel blindness'
> but not that many knew who i was and what i run,
> 
> so when it came to anything other than their line of dogs,
> it wasnt any good.
> i didnt say anything, just let them have their fun,
> on the way home my partner asked why i didnt say anything when i knew better?
> 
> told him, now we gottem right where we want them.
> think so highly of their stuff, that it cant be beat.
> 
> now, when we whoop them, how good does that make us????????????
> 
> oh yea, forgot, bob stevens sat next to me for a couple hrs yesterday,
> i listened to him talk about those hammonds dogs,
> 
> got his 2 books 'dogs of velvet and steel' and
> 'pit bulldogs: a manual for owners.


What do you mean by kennel blindness? Any other bloodline besides Garners was no good?



Firehazard said:


> ;-) mums the word...


??? 


Zagari said:


> Technically my aunt and cousin but yeah.


Oh okay! My bad lol! 



::::COACH:::: said:


> I used to be a groomer and here is what we did with difficult dogs. But you can try the "at home" way first...First off, give him a bath and have him tied up while in the tub. You can have someone pour water over him or massage his head while the other person clips the nails. Hold his paw so that the pads face up. Have your back towards his face and do it that way while the other person pours the water or massages his face. You need to have him tied, not just someone holding him. You will be looking at the claws from underneath and you can see where the nail bed starts. Clip right before the nail bed. He probably had his nails clipped too short once and so now he is freaked.
> He is is one of those dogs that likes to pull his foot away from you. Hold his foot till he stops trying to pull it. You can't let him get his foot away. He's got to learn that it's gonna happen. I have had so many grouchy nippy dogs and some were just awful...try that and let me know how it works! The bath helps distract him rather than just randomly trying to clip his nails...


Nadia, who are you giving this advice to? LOL! I'm lost


----------



## JimmyG

*Congratulations!*










:cheers:


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Nice job.wish i coulda went..


----------



## ames

JimmyG said:


> :cheers:


Thats awesome looks like she got 4 ribbons so she can trick everyone although in September I am sure it will be reality anyway! hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames

mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice job.wish i coulda went..


There is another show in Brockton on September 21st.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol! I was gonna say the same thing Amy! Looks like 4 ribbons...  but eh, he will keep them coming


----------



## Firehazard

Congratulations!!! Good lookin pup...


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I been eyeballin it on the site. dang money tree needs some miricle grow or some shit.ha ha
this ol boy needs to be back on that coast..no shattin.


----------



## BullHeaded

Very handsome pup you got there. I like the pic with the pool. And grats on the placing! Bella still looks amazing! Im a sucker for masks. And that cat looks crazy. Is it always a creeper?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice job.wish i coulda went..


Thank you! I hope to see you at a show some time soon! 



ames said:


> Thats awesome looks like she got 4 ribbons so she can trick everyone although in September I am sure it will be reality anyway! hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


LOL!:roll:



Firehazard said:


> Congratulations!!! Good lookin pup...


Thanks FH! 



BullHeaded said:


> Very handsome pup you got there. I like the pic with the pool. And grats on the placing! Bella still looks amazing! Im a sucker for masks. And that cat looks crazy. Is it always a creeper?


Thanks! LOL! No, she's a sweet kitty.....She always has to be where the action is!


----------

